# i'm a Believer in wood smoke as a flavor



## dewetha (Jun 3, 2012)

I have read some discussion about the actual wood (or other source) for smoke not being as important as other factors. If you’re new like me maybe on argument or another confused you or convinced you on what matters. I will agree other factors being, thin blue smoke vs a cloud of puffy white smoke has a big impact way more than the wood. But under the realm of TBS mastery it becomes more interesting.

I normally smoke with an equal portion hickory, cherry and apple. It smells good food taste good. Never off putting. Granted I am a newbie in the smoking world so I take a few things with a grain of salt. Some people only smoke with one wood etc.  so I figured that I found that magic mixture

Today I smoked a chicken and mac and cheese. I made these items before with my tri-blend of favorite woods. The smoke was strong in the mac. The chicken had bite I figured I did it wrong or something. Today I used only apple. I noticed the chicken had a sweet flavor. Could be my imagination,  or the chicken brand, so I didn’t think much about it. What really convinced me was the mac and cheese. It has a wonderful smell. Just smelling a bowl full of leftover my wife was heating for a snack made me hungry. I know this mac and cheese went over big time compared to the last batch.

Maybe smoke flavor is very subtle and strong foods don’t matter as much. Maybe I’m off my rocker. People will still believe what they want but as for me, I believe the wood matters as an essential ingredient. Now that leaves me with more experimenting J


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 4, 2012)

The Smoke is the last seasoning that hits that meat. Just like there is a difference whether you use Paprika, Cayenne or Ghost Pepper Powder in your Rub...They are all Peppers...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






...The wood you use matters. Fruit woods are Mild, Hickory is Strong and Mesquite is an aquired taste, really strong...JJ


----------



## cliffcarter (Jun 4, 2012)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> The Smoke is the last seasoning that hits that meat....The wood you use matters. Fruit woods are Mild, Hickory is Strong and Mesquite is an aquired taste, really strong...JJ


I agree in general with this statement, except that I consider Black Cherry(AKA wild cherry) as a stronger smoke than other fruit woods, I like to combine it with maple when burning splits in the CharGriller.


----------

